# AMAZON PRIME NOW



## coochee (Aug 31, 2017)

I just did my first PRIME NOW delivery, and have some questions.

First of all, I got this block as 4 hour reserved block. which made me think why 4 hour instead of 2 hour because AMAZON PRIME NOW is 2hour delivery.

I went to warehouse and checked in ,and warehouse guy said to me wait till my name came up on screen.

My block was 12:00-16:00,and I checked in at 11:45 and waited till 13:10 but my name still did not come up on screen, so I asked warehouse guy and he said "It happen sometimes, just wait till your name come up on screen

Since,I knew I will be get paid from 12:00-16:00, I just waited there.

And my name come up on screen around 13:40, I thought my actual block was 14:00-16:00.

Then some how I got 64 packages and 9 locations to deliver.

It was 4 carts of packages, and It barely fitted in my car. I was lucky to drove my wlife's SUV and if I drive my Lincoln MKZ hybrid ,it will never fitted in the car.

First destination was about 10 miles away from warehouse, and when I got there it was already 14:25, and I was thinking It will never be done in 2 hours! 

And 3 rd location I want to this office building of 8 th floor, I got to carry 8 packages including waters and soda, office was closed and I called help line and they talked to customers and she said she wrote wrong address, it supposed to be her home address instead of her office, and she wants to deliver it to her home. And help line says deliver it to her home.

It took me almost 30 minutes there to carring those packages up and down, find person in the building if this office is closed and go though helpline to figure out what to do.

I was 100% sure I will not finish in 2 hours at the moment. and called helpline I gonna be late for delivery.

In addition to these problem, houses were 10miles range, and half of them were 10 minutes away.

Anyway I finished in a little over 3 hours because I have to deliver the office building packages to her home after I finished all other delivery.

Is this normal to deliver 64 packages in 9 locations in 10 miles range in 2 hours?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

coochee said:


> I just did my first PRIME NOW delivery, and have some questions.
> 
> First of all, I got this block as 4 hour reserved block. which made me think why 4 hour instead of 2 hour because AMAZON PRIME NOW is 2hour delivery.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nightmare. I think I will stay in logistics.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

You weren't required to deliver to the home address. The route is optimized to the addresses. Next time mark undeliverable and take it back if the address is wrong and too far from the other deliveries.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

And FYI you can be scheduled for anywhere from 2 hr block to 4 hr block. If you pick up blocks, they can be taken or forfeited individually, but a 4hr block is all or nothing.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh, and by the way -- you now have a Late Delivery demerit on your secret file, though Amazon support will say you weren't penalized. Even though it wasn't your fault... they can shit-can you for the slightest infraction (real or imagined, deserved or otherwise.)

Support people are instructed to do whatever it takes to appease the customer, including screwing over the drivers. We are expendable.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Sadly, you will probably be deactivated soon.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

You are at risk of being deactivated. Everything you do has to be perfect from now on for several months if you wanna stay on. The era of forgiveness and support clearing everything for you is now over. And yes it's not uncommon to get messed up routes. There are ways to get around it but noone's gonna tell you their secret sauce.


----------



## coochee (Aug 31, 2017)

It was acutually my first Amazon delivery I just got approved a few weeks ago, and I did not know it is Prime Now warehouse till I get there. It was only warehouse I can choose at that time.

I remenber when my name was come up on Prime now screen I was Route 3 but in addition of 2 carts which has route3, They gave me 2 more carts which has Route15.

If it was not my first time I would ask them about it but since it was my very first day, so I didnot know what to expect and what is normal.

I thought everyone get these, so I just went on for delivery.

I 'm only planing to to this on my off day when I have spare time( I also do Uber and Lyft on my off day), but if this kind of assinment happen offen, I don't mind deactivated. I'd rather to drive Uber and Lyft.

I just want to know if you guys get this kind of assinment or it is rare. and if I gonna be deactivated how soon do I get notification email ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You get a couple of other emails first, so your in the clear for now.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

coochee said:


> I just did my first PRIME NOW delivery, and have some questions.
> 
> First of all, I got this block as 4 hour reserved block. which made me think why 4 hour instead of 2 hour because AMAZON PRIME NOW is 2hour delivery.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience on my first block. Either you adapt and survive or you are deactivated. Welcome to the wonderful world of Amazon..


----------



## Maikeru671 (Oct 21, 2016)

damn that's pretty rough for a first day. My first block I was struggling and barely made it. If your car isnt too big don't take the 4hr block just do the 2hr ones. You still run the risk of the warehouse not getting your shit out on time but it's less packages. showing up 15-20minutes before the start time should be enough to load up your car and then be on the road by the time your block starts. 

Another thing you might want to consider too is restaurant delivery. But, make sure before you do restaurant stuff that you get hot bags from the warehouse or buy them on your own. Not just for the sole reason of keeping the food warm but you don't want to show up to olive garden and theres like 7 bags and you couldn't find parking close to the restaurant so you had to park hella far lol and then you don't have a bag so you gotta make 2-3 walks back to your car which wastes a shit ton of time. Same thing happens in food delivery where either the restaurant isn't ready or you barely have time to get the food and deliver it. So far though, I haven't had any horrible experiences. 4hr restaurant block you can probably make 100-120 bucks. I did 3hrs and made 100 dollars so it's decent money.

For deactivation, you should be okay for now. An email will definitely come but just explain in detail what happened. As I said before, take the 2hr blocks for practice just so you can get your confidence up then when you get good at that start tackling 4hrs. If you keep on being late and it's in a short amount of time they will definitely deactivate you so do your best to make these deliveries on-time.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

You will not get an email to contest like before. They just ended those. You will only get a weekly summary and those are incontestable.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

coochee said:


> It was acutually my first Amazon delivery I just got approved a few weeks ago, and I did not know it is Prime Now warehouse till I get there. It was only warehouse I can choose at that time.
> 
> I remenber when my name was come up on Prime now screen I was Route 3 but in addition of 2 carts which has route3, They gave me 2 more carts which has Route15.
> 
> ...


I still remember my first day when I received a warehouse load then was directed to the local Sprouts to pick up two full shopping carts of groceries. My phone broke in the middle of the delivery and I wasn't able to complete it and I wasn't able to contact the warehouse or support so I said F this gig and drove back home with 21+ bags of groceries that sat in my garage until they went bad and had to be tossed. I would have returned to the warehouse but had no gps and it took me 2 hours of driving lost to finally get back home.

I never heard a word from Amazon about it. They never emailed me or contacted me about it. The only thing I received was a survey asking me why I missed a scheduled restaurant pick up later at the end of the block. So in my very first block I was scheduled to pick up from the warehouse, Sprouts (30+ bags) and do a restaurant delivery. How that happened I do not know and don't care to ever experience it again...


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

coochee said:


> I just did my first PRIME NOW delivery, and have some questions.
> 
> First of all, I got this block as 4 hour reserved block. which made me think why 4 hour instead of 2 hour because AMAZON PRIME NOW is 2hour delivery.
> 
> ...


I'm just guessing, but did you 'register' your SUV on the app as your vehicle when you first signed in?
Sounds like a long route for 'larger vehicles' and they also got it to you late if you were that far behind.
Registering your SUV is a mistake, don't do it. You'll end up with routes from hell.


----------



## coochee (Aug 31, 2017)

No, I did not register SUV when I first sign in but since I got 4 hours block, I thought they would give me big items or a lot of packages that's why I drove SUV on that day.

I think may be I would have 2 separate blocks 12:00-14:00 and 14:00-16:00, but somehow they mess up one block and gave me 2 route (route3 and route15) in 14:00-16:00??

I have not received any e-mail from Amazon, and my account is not yet deactiveted. I will not do Amazon for a while anyway.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

coochee said:


> No, I did not register SUV when I first sign in but since I got 4 hours block, I thought they would give me big items or a lot of packages that's why I drove SUV on that day.
> 
> I think may be I would have 2 separate blocks 12:00-14:00 and 14:00-16:00, but somehow they mess up one block and gave me 2 route (route3 and route15) in 14:00-16:00??
> 
> I have not received any e-mail from Amazon, and my account is not yet deactiveted. I will not do Amazon for a while anyway.


Do not show up with an suv. They will see that car and give you more packages. 64 packages for prime now is insane. The most I've ever gotten is around 30.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

coochee said:


> No, I did not register SUV when I first sign in but since I got 4 hours block, I thought they would give me big items or a lot of packages that's why I drove SUV on that day.
> 
> I think may be I would have 2 separate blocks 12:00-14:00 and 14:00-16:00, but somehow they mess up one block and gave me 2 route (route3 and route15) in 14:00-16:00??
> 
> I have not received any e-mail from Amazon, and my account is not yet deactiveted. I will not do Amazon for a while anyway.


The cure to a mess-up is to do a bunch more blocks to dilute the effect. Provided you don't mess one of those up, of course.


----------

